

Teacher Layoffs Sweep The Nation - startuprules
http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2010/04/09/teacher-layoffs-sweep-the-nation/

======
stonemetal
The article mostly mentions Cal. and D.C. but with in the past year to year
and a half the Dallas Fort Worth area has laid off over a 1000 teachers as
well.

